# I want a divorce!!!



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

My wife bought low fat, low salt bacon.

Yuk

:frusty:






PS I kid about the divorce part.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

TAB said:


> My wife bought low fat, low salt bacon.
> 
> Yuk
> 
> ...


Well, you may consider the idea that your wife doesn't want to turn you into a TAB of lard...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hahaha! Roooarrr!! Man want real meat!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm suffering with you TAB. 

I told my wife about this guy (you know who you are  ) who recommended I look into a vegan diet while I train for running and she got curious, started reading, etc...I have not had MEAT in over a week, and she keeps making these homemade "health" foods!! (I do have to admit though, the taste is not lacking and my energy level is high...but I REALLY miss my beef  . )


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

Low fat? Bacon being from pork belly... how do they even do that.... Just pour salt on it, that'll make it [email protected]


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Not to dismiss meat but if you suffer from a really bad lasting cold or even a flu if you eat only fruit for 2-3 days your condition will improve immensely. Nothing fights cold or flu like a fresh fruit only diet.

Few years ago for about a year I severely overate (4-5000 calories day) with protein and complex carbs. I took a ton of vitamins too. Very little vegetables. One day I just bought 2 lbs of mixed vegetables and ate them raw. I couldn't believe the influx of energy. Nothing like the sluggish, sweating, heavy breathing that comes from eating a lot of meat (think 4 cans of tuna for breakfast only) + good complex carbs only - even the cleanest and leanest kinds of meat make you fill like that.

--Nikolay


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Make a BLT sandwich with that low salt, low fat bacon. Slather mayonsaise all over it and you won't notice that it's not normal bacon.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

bosmahe1 said:


> Make a BLT sandwich with that low salt, low fat bacon. Slather mayonsaise all over it and you won't notice that it's not normal bacon.


Yuk!!!!!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you're not gonna win this one! We ALL know what we SHOULD do... It's the doing part that where we get stuck!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Sounds like you're not gonna win this one! We ALL know what we SHOULD do... It's the doing part that where we get stuck!


Take it back to the store and get the good stuff? 

Talking with her last night she grabed it becuase it was on sale.

Gee I wonder why???

I have actually gained about 10 lbs since we got married. Now that the econ sucks, I have time to go back and coach sports I love( wrestling, judo). As a coach I won't ask the kid to do anything I won't do. So for about the last 6 months I have been working out 4 nights a week for 2-4 hours. I've gained several inchs in my neck, arms, shoulders, legs and my six pack is back. 

On the plus side I can get medical attention at home, and for some reason my wife gets turned on when I'm soaked with sweet and stink. :bounce:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

(smiling... knowingly....) think I'll let this last comment slide!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

eeeeeew!!!!!!!


----------



## g33tar (Jan 3, 2010)

First its the bacon, next its the basement.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

atleast you still get "real" bacon,my wife tries to pass off turkey bacon as the real deal.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Dielectric said:


> atleast you still get "real" bacon,my wife tries to pass off turkey bacon as the real deal.


At least you get turkey bacon.

Ever tried veggie bacon instead for about a year? It smells like the real thing, but tastes like how I'd imagine dog treats do.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

some dog treat smell good. i have not tried them but i like the smell lol

i have had low fat bacon and its not bad and turkey bacon is good but i will admit i had the real deal bacon this morning with home fries and eggs two pieces of toast and a glass of milk...sorry to rub it in your face . want me to come smuggle you some real bacon?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Philosophos said:


> At least you get turkey bacon.
> 
> Ever tried veggie bacon instead for about a year? It smells like the real thing, but tastes like how I'd imagine dog treats do.


Hey!!! I like the veggie bacon. I prefer it. When I think of eating fried fat the real stuff quickly looses it's appeal. With the veggie stuff I don't have to worry about diseases or anything else stored in fat. Besides who needs more fat???!!!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Texgal, I'm just not sure how you can eat that stuff. I have to chop it up, throw it in an omlet then use ketchup and hot sauce just to get it down 

I'm not sure it's much lower fat either. The Morning Star brand seems to ooze vegetable oil. Other brands are unavailable here... this is Idaho after all. Not eating meat here is only slightly better than flag burning.

The veggie sausage is a different story though. It tastes better than pork sausage ever has... less like pig sweat. Even if I went back to being a complete carnivor, I'd still like veggie breakfast sausage better.


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

Your wife is probably trying to save your life. Although more women than men die of Heart Disease (and there are good and bad fats) Bacon is bad for you even though you can lose weight by eating lots of Bacon. The nitrates in most Bacon is as bad for your health as too much is bad for our fish.

Most food producing companies and their slave labor just want to sell you something to make a profit(most of the foods that taste the best are bad for you) and just as with the Tank Equipment Companies most are in business to get rich not keep you healthy and happy. 

In a couple of words...Don't complain.


----------

